# A Spicy Round of Applause for Panja!



## Outsider

Panjabigator has reached his first *mile*stone. 

Congratulations!
_Subhkamna!_​


----------



## ILT

*¡Felicidades Panjabigator!

It's nice to have foreros who enjoy asking and helping others *


----------



## jester.

*Congratulations* on _your_ first *milestone* 


 I like your questions about Catalan. Keep them coming. ​


----------



## Vanda

É bom contar com você por perto!​


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you!  It has been tough the past couple of days because the room where my computer is has no AC!  I have been sweating bullets!  I really really love this forum!!!


----------



## ILT

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Thank you! It has been tough the past couple of days because the room where my computer is has no AC! I have been sweating bullets! I really really love this forum!!!


Do you realize this qualifies you as a WR addict?


----------



## panjabigator

Gulp!  I accept my fate!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very very much for your posts, panjabigator.


----------



## Eugin

Thank you for making us think with your so incisive and "spicy" questions!!!  ​ 
I wish I had the time to answer some of them... and to read the other foreros´ answers..... but that only happens in my dreams... (I need a "sigh face" here....)​ 
 Keep all those great questions coming, panjabigator!!!  And thanks for your addiction  ​


----------



## fenixpollo

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Thank you! It has been tough the past couple of days because the room where my computer is has no AC! I have been sweating bullets! I really really love this forum!!!


 My thought was that it ought to be hot in your room because your computer is constantly on so that you can be foruming day and night!    Sorry to hear about your A/C.

But on the other hand, *Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## linguist786

*WW*​ 
*پنجابغيتر*​
!تم نے مجهكو بہت بہت مدد دى ہے اور ميں نےتمهارا علم سے بہت كچه سيكها
तेरे मदद के साथ यह वेब-साइत पर बहुत मजा आता है!
*મુબારક બાદી*​ 


*  ..... CONGRATULATIONS, SEAN!!. ....   *​


----------



## Whodunit

*C**L*

*!مبارك ہوں تم*

*It's*
*always*
*a pleasure*
*to read your*
*posts. The more*
*I read of them, the*
*more I think you are*
*a real know-it-all. What-*
*ever **language it might be,*
*you seem to have knowledge in any. *​


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks guys!  Tears!  Oh and the AC GUY just came like 2 hours ago and left.  It is still pretty hot upstairs but the degree's are dropping as we speak!  Which equals more posts!  Muahahahahah!


----------



## elroy

_*Einen recht herzlichen Glückwunsch! *_

Vielen Dank für dein ständiges Mitmachen im Forum, für deine bedachten Fragen, für deine Munterkeit und vor allem für deine herrliche Höflichkeit!
 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute bei der Bewahrung deiner tollen Sprachen und beim Erwerb vieler neuer schöner Sprachen!
 
Gratuliere, und weiter so! 
​


----------



## geve

Félicitations Panja!
Here's a present to make sure that you'll keep posting here even if your AC breaks: now you can build your own!


----------



## Tatzingo

Well Done Panjabigator!

Tatz.


----------



## panjabigator

geve said:
			
		

> Félicitations Panja!
> Here's a present to make sure that you'll keep posting here even if your AC breaks: now you can build your own!



LOL!  Thanks!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Guess(*) from where I got this quote:


> Do you ever get down on your knees and thank God you know me and have access to my dementia?


Thanks for your help. 

(*) Answer is here (for "others"...  )


----------



## panjabigator

Hahaha!  Good One!


----------



## betulina

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Panja!! 

*_Es genial tenerte por aquí y disfrutar de tu interés en tantas y tantas lenguas!  
_


----------



## la reine victoria

Well done Sean!



Happy first Postiversary.



Dream on baby.  Brrr!









LRV


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Your Highness.  If I had known sooner, we could of combined our parties !


----------



## cherine

Dear Sean,

Welcome to the club of "millénaires" 


Mabrook​


----------



## Jana337

*Sean,*

*Thank you for bringing so much energy in Other Languages. *

*Do you know, however, that you are planting the seeds of its destruction? *

*I hope that OL shrinks by a couple of languages until your next postiversary. 

Jana

*​


----------



## panjabigator

> *planting the seeds of its destruction?*


How sweet of you to say that!  Touchs me right here!  **puts hand over heart**

I hope the OL shrinks too!


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, Panja! Good effort, and interesting opinions! Thanks for all them posts.


----------



## heidita

Hi Sean, I am a little late, but my greetings are no less sincere!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------

